

HTML5 Geolocation API - kenneth3695
http://www.dharne.com/blog/2010/05/24/html5-and-the-geolocation-feature/
The HTML5 geolocation API is set to change the way we experience the web whether by way of a desktop, laptop, iPad or mobile phones.
======
Yaggo
[Seems][1] pretty accurate on Safari, considering I don't have any GPS
hardware attached. The Wi-Fi must be turned on but not necessarily connected
to any access point.

1: <http://maxheapsize.com/static/html5geolocationdemo.html>

